# Cold Weather - Door won't close



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

For the last 3 days I've got into my car in the morning and the drivers door would not close again.

I pull the handle to open and it's almost as if something doesn't spring back and therefore the door wont "latch" back into place. It just bounces open when I pull it shut.

The temperature has been around freezing or a little below and I'm sure this has something to do with it.
Has anyone else had this issue, or know if theres something that needs greasing, or replacing?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

Ive had the same problem. You will notice that its the window frozen. When you normally open and close the door, the window adjusts to close into the seal


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

On mine it's the handle itself that gets stuck out, have to push it back in. Tried the common fix of silicone spray, still sticks, both sides, will complain under warranty next time it's in....


----------



## murraytt (Nov 23, 2011)

It's just the design that is prone to iceing we have a skoda superb that does it too!


----------



## iamelliot (Oct 30, 2012)

both of my doors the handle occasionally sticks out - presume it needs greasing or something? is there an easy way to do that or is it a job for the garage?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

BigAardvaark said:


> On mine it's the handle itself that gets stuck out, have to push it back in. Tried the common fix of silicone spray, still sticks, both sides, will complain under warranty next time it's in....


In my case the silicone trick worked ,but I had exactly the same problem.

Go and find a warm (at lease above freezing point) garage. Let the lock/door warm up. Spray silicone into the door at the door handle/key hole side and clean the bit that is pulled out of the door as you pull the handle. Normally that should solve it. Silicone alone won't remove icy bits from the lock mechanism.

I hate wintertime.


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

It does it in the warm weather too so it must be a build up of cack like you say, will give it a once over later I reckon


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks - glad to see its not just mine that's having this issue.

I also thought it was the window, but its definitely the handle/latch mechanism that isn't springing back in properly.
I'll get it greased up and hopefully it will help.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had that happen on my drivers door a couple of times now.

I've not yet got round to having a look at it yet.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Nowadays I fold a piece of plastic over the near side door window when I park my car in the evening. No snow or rain can creep between the window and the lower seal. And the plastic is low enough to even cover the door handle.

I spray silicone spray on that seal too. Everything to limit the load on that window regulator....


----------

